

Programming Interview Questions - edw519
http://singhkunal.com/website/techstuff/Interview.htm

======
btn
Or you could just flat-out ask them if they memorised all of their
introductory CS textbooks.

~~~
joezydeco
These are all pretty simple and fair questions. Nothing you should need a
textbook for, unless you're faking something on your resume...

~~~
btn
I'm not suggesting that these questions would require a textbook, but rather
that they aren't particularly insightful interview questions as they test
something that can come by rote out of a textbook.

------
bayareaguy
Did anyone else expect the "cpp" questions to be things like "describe the use
and purpose of #include, #define, #line, .." ?

------
pmorici
""" what is difference between SD and MMC card? What is the difference between
NAND Flash and NOR Flash? """

These questions blow, I could answer the above two supposed "Hardware Design
and Interfacing" questions and I can tell you right now I don't know jack when
it comes to actually designing hardware.

------
astine
These seem like pretty obvious questions. I'm pretty sure that if I just
wanted to find out if a prospective employee had a basic understanding of the
platform or technology I wanted to higher him for, I could think of a question
or two myself.

Lisp: What is an s-expression?

Python: Why are tabs verboten?

I'm not sure what you'll prove with them; if he misses one, he is probably
incompetent, but if he gets them all, you still don't know if he is any good.

------
eguanlao
This should not have been posted. You can find better interview questions for
each technology by searching the Web. For example,
<http://google.com/search?q=java+interview+questions>.

------
mhansen
No answers? :-/

------
mebigfatguy
or how not to hire someone.

